# My BMC commuter...



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I thought I would post pictures of my BMC CX02 daily commuter over here. I had originally posted over on the CX forum but the bike is used as a commuter so it better fits over here. I started out with a White Camo BMC CX02 Easton Ultralite aluminum frame with Easton EC70-X Cross carbon fork. I added SRAM components, Force crankset and front derailleur, Red rear derailleur along with DoubleTap flat bar shifters. Handlebar, stem and seatpost are Ritchey WCS Carbon, Specialized S-Works bar ends and Titec Hell Bent grips. Braking is handled by AVID Single Digit Ultimate Mini Vs with Speed Dial 7 levers. Wheels were built up using DT Swiss 240S hubs, DT Swiss RR 1.2 rims, black DT Competition 14/15G spokes with red nipples, DT Swiss RWS Titanium Quick Release Skewers and running 30mm Continental Sport Contact tires. Arundel Chrono water bottle and bracket, Fizik Aliante XM saddle with a medium Fizik bag, Ultegra pedals and full SKS fenders. For lights I am using a Cygolite Dualcross on the front and a Cateye TL-LD1100 LED light combined with a Fizik ICS Blink tail light on the rear. All do an excellent job of letting me see and be seen for a reasonable amount of money.


----------



## 3car (Jul 3, 2006)

Very nice bike and set up. It is also a little sad seeing that bike set up as a commuter. To me it is akin to Halle Berry modeling snowmobile suits, but still a great set up. I too use a cross bike to commute just not a BMC.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

That is a great looking machine. repurposed race rigs make me smile. the guy that owns one of the shops near my place commutes on an 08 sworks tricross with tubies and aero bars . I like his ride, sort of, and I like yours too.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Wow, Sweet! I HOPE you don't lock that up outside.


----------

